# Help with companion for my GSD



## Lara Morrow (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi! Thor, is my ?. He is 3.5 years old. I’m looking to get him a companion. I want to get a puppy so he will accept it much easier. My hope is for the relationship to prolong his life. Keep him from boredom & depression. I have a lot of physical issues. So some days I am unable to exercise him the way he needs. So, my hope is they will have the yard & the house to play. 

The suggestions I need are should I look for male or female? At first I was thinking female. But now, in my research I’m finding females are pack leaders. Thor is an Alpha and very dominant. This is his house. However, he loves playing with dogs at the park. That is one reason a young pup is needed I believe. I’m not getting another GSD at this time. But it will be a good size breed. The litter has been born & the mother is normally 80lbs. Out of 8 pups. Only 2 are female. So any suggestions on which sex might be a better buddy? Or does it really matter? Does the personality matter more? Thanks!!! Here’s Thor Maximus just so I can brag a bit on my baby. Lol.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Probably a female. When I had Gabe and was looking for another dog, my trainer recommended a female - things went great.

Just make sure you supervise him with the puppy carefully at first - Gabe took to Sully very quickly, but he was still much bigger and apt to knock her over without meaning to.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

I have always been told male female is best. The alpha will figure itself out. It can get tricky but then again I was told having 2 females is the trickiest but I have never had any issues with any combination. They have always been best buddies no matter the gender combination.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I'd pick a female definitely.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

In your situation I would not get a puppy because you have to work twice as hard as you do now and you mentioned that you are limited already. There is a good chance that you will be overwhelmed and regret the decision. I don't think it is fair to put this responsibility on a pup whose job it is to to learn about the world, get trained and form a strong bond with you in the first place. Better to get someone to work and play with your dog a few times a week or find someone who can help you figuring out how to work with your dog in your condition. Could you be projecting your feelings onto Thor? Consider a treadmill for him?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

I like wolfydogs ideas. Could also check out doggie daycare if available by you.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I've had mixes of males and females. Sometimes 3 or 4 of them at a time. I currently have 2 males and 1 female. My oldest male wouldn't be with us forever at his advanced age of 14 which will leave me with 1 male and 1 female. Recommendations are usually that. 1 of each sex generally get along the best. Good luck!


----------

